# is it just us?



## Rosie.H. (May 6, 2012)

Hi, just wanted to see how consistent other children's readings are? my son always seems to be very erratic. he is nearly 7, been diagnosed 3.5 years and pumping 2 years.  it's definitely more stable than pre pump, but we do just get really random readings.  today he has not been below 12, i check every 2 hours, correct, increased TBR to 120%, which i have just put up another 10% as he is going up again but yesterday he had 3 hypo's and never went above 9.  some nights he may be barely above 4, others he may not come below 18, have been known to double corrections with extra 30% on TBR. it drives me up the wall, i try so hard and would just like to know if it is just us, or are there any other parents and children struggling out with the rollercoaster ride of readings that my son gets. Rosie


----------



## Hanmillmum (May 6, 2012)

Hi

No it is not just you, it can just feel relentless sometimes can't it?

We get smoothish periods but they don't last long - a couple of weeks perhaps, and then the sand shifts (colds, growth spurts, change of routine....??? goodness knows half the time!) and so back on our toes. It would be nice not having to be so reactive, cut down on the testing and relax a little wouldn't it? We are all doing our best with a condition that is very complex and doesn't let up, it can be exhausting. We are there with you, you are certainly not alone.  

Keep at it, try not to let it get you down.

x


----------



## ageez (May 7, 2012)

Hi there! It isn't just you. Our son is nearly six and we are on a rollercoaster ride too! Some weeks we have lots of highs. Some weeks we have hypo after hypo. One day he can eat the same sort of carbs, have the same amount of Insulin at the same time and the outcome is completely different from the day before. Some nights we can't get his blood sugar down, no matter what we do. It isn't ever easy. But after just over a year of this, one thing we have worked out is that there are no rules in this game. Just when you congratulate yourself as a diabetes expert, the rules change again and it all goes wrong. All you can do is your best! Don't lose heart.


----------



## HOBIE (May 7, 2012)

I dont think i have had a pattern of bgs in my life !  Some days you have to guess what to do.  45yrs of guessing  Not all guessing Honest. Keep going & doing best


----------



## Rosie.H. (May 7, 2012)

Hi, thanks for your support, that does make me feel better.  sometimes i feel like i am doing such a terrible job.  and the clinic appointment stress is starting to set, knowing i will spend an hour trying to explain all the erratic readings, when half time i have no explanation.  it's good to know it's not just us.  thanks Rosie


----------



## Ruth Goode (May 8, 2012)

No, it's not just you.  My daughter aged 3 is still on rollercoaster ride too, her DSN described her as a very erratic.  I just try my best and treat her, I'm not expecting a perfect result at between 4-7 at her age, just keep controlling her diabetes.


----------

